# MSP 85th RTT Questions



## aricmichael

Hi everyone,
I received a recruitment letter for the 85th RTT. I have a few questions that I’m hoping to get answered with some solutions to stream line the process. I’ll start off with tattoos, when I was younger, I had gotten two forearm tattoos that are tasteful, as far as tattoos go. I’ve seen a few troopers myself with tattoos but I don’t know the circumstances behind them.

My question is this, is it an auto DQ to have tattoos? I know departments have become lenient over the years but I don’t want to assume. If need be I’ll remove them, as I’m not looking to pass up a career on something so simple.

My other question is about vision standards. I recently took the boarder patrol vision test and passed. My vision per their results were 20/20 right 20/20 binocular and ¿20/60-100 left ? If memory serves me correctly. Is that a DQ or should I be all set?

Any other tips, advice and guidance is appreciated. I’m ready to put my nose to the grindstone and get a running start. Thank you!


----------



## USM C-2

aricmichael said:


> Hi everyone,
> <snip>
> 
> My other question is about vision standards. I recently took the boarder patrol bison test and passed.
> <snip> Thank you!


I know it's a cheap shot... I know I have typos, too. But, if you can only see 20 out of 60 or 100 bison with one eye, there's a problem.

Those animals are psycho.

Hopefully you will run across few bison in your Massachusetts law enforcement career.


----------



## aricmichael

USM C-3 said:


> I know it's a cheap shot... I know I have typos, too. But, if you can only see 20 out of 60 or 100 bison with one eye, there's a problem.
> 
> Those animals are psycho.
> 
> Hopefully you will run across few bison in your Massachusetts law enforcement career.


It was an in-house training they offered.. I was stuck in the wilds for a while. 
Not a cheap shot in the slightest, I don't mind getting my chops busted a bit.


----------



## pd12cl

aricmichael said:


> Hi everyone,
> I received a recruitment letter for the 85th RTT. I have a few questions that I'm hoping to get answered with some solutions to stream line the process. I'll start off with tattoos, when I was younger, I had gotten two forearm tattoos that are tasteful, as far as tattoos go. I've seen a few troopers myself with tattoos but I don't know the circumstances behind them.
> 
> My question is this, is it an auto DQ to have tattoos? I know departments have become lenient over the years but I don't want to assume. If need be I'll remove them, as I'm not looking to pass up a career on something so simple.
> 
> My other question is about vision standards. I recently took the boarder patrol vision test and passed. My vision per their results were 20/20 right 20/20 binocular and ¿20/60-100 left ? If memory serves me correctly. Is that a DQ or should I be all set?
> 
> Any other tips, advice and guidance is appreciated. I'm ready to put my nose to the grindstone and get a running start. Thank you!


Better start removing them now. You'll be DQ'd with what you have.


----------



## aricmichael

pd12cl said:


> Better start removing them now. You'll be DQ'd with what you have.


Noted, I overheard they're revisiting the tattoo policy but I'll start the process. Thank you.


----------



## 53019

aricmichael said:


> Noted, I overheard they're revisiting the tattoo policy but I'll start the process. Thank you.


Same here, I'm getting them taken off as soon as possible. Obviously it means nothing about getting in, but it sure as hell will get you DQ'd before starting. I've seen a few troopers with sleeves too, they must have been in before the rule was put in place, that's my guess.

Off topic but how's your 1.5 mile time? I'm running 1 mile at a 9 minute pace. Not really going to get it done. I see a few guys in every academy though that seem to be fairly overweight and I can't figure how they could run 1.5 in under 12:30 minutes.


----------



## aricmichael

NewGuy1991 said:


> Same here, I'm getting them taken off as soon as possible. Obviously it means nothing about getting in, but it sure as hell will get you DQ'd before starting. I've seen a few troopers with sleeves too, they must have been in before the rule was put in place, that's my guess.
> 
> Off topic but how's your 1.5 mile time? I'm running 1 mile at a 9 minute pace. Not really going to get it done. I see a few guys in every academy though that seem to be fairly overweight and I can't figure how they could run 1.5 in under 12:30 minutes.


I had a guy from the army telling me to run 60-120's and that's helped. I'm about the same, when I was training for the boarder patrol the best I did was 1.5 in 13 and I had a buddy pushing me hard. A lot of it's form.. doesn't matter how fast you can run if you can't do it right.


----------



## 53019

aricmichael said:


> I had a guy from the army telling me to run 60-120's and that's helped. I'm about the same, when I was training for the boarder patrol the best I did was 1.5 in 13 and I had a buddy pushing me hard. A lot of it's form.. doesn't matter how fast you can run if you can't do it right.


True, I was watching youtube videos to see if my form was all off. They say to land like you're stepping on egg shells. I'm a very aggressive runner, so I need to learn how to land better. Shoulders down, move the arms like pistons, head up. The rest is just getting the heart and lungs accustom to what you're doing.


----------



## ClintEastwood4Sheriff

Is the 85th RTT website acting up for other people? I have tried the website and it’s hyperlinks from different computers. I get the same result:...”error” “page not found”

I can only read the candidate letter and the application. I just don’t want to miss any updates. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aricmichael

ClintEastwood4Sheriff said:


> Is the 85th RTT website acting up for other people? I have tried the website and it's hyperlinks from different computers. I get the same result:..."error" "page not found"
> 
> I can only read the candidate letter and the application. I just don't want to miss any updates.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Checked last night and today. Says error. I called Framingham and they said they were negotiating the tattoo policy. So that could be the hold up. Also from my understanding it will be 4-8 weeks for the PT test which should be plenty of time.


----------



## Bexcellent

Can anyone explain to me how this process works. Is it like regular town PD where they email you the notice? Or send an app if you score higher then the posted minimum score of 89.15. Thanks


----------



## 53019

ClintEastwood4Sheriff said:


> Is the 85th RTT website acting up for other people? I have tried the website and it's hyperlinks from different computers. I get the same result:..."error" "page not found"
> 
> I can only read the candidate letter and the application. I just don't want to miss any updates.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah there's a few things they're still working on it looks like. I'm sure they'll have every page updated by next week.

From what I've heard the pre-academy PFT is kind of just a portion of the actual academy PFT. It's no excuse to take it easy though. I still plan on running as much as physically possible. I'd recommend the same to others too.


----------



## 53019

Bexcellent said:


> Can anyone explain to me how this process works. Is it like regular town PD where they email you the notice? Or send an app if you score higher then the posted minimum score of 89.15. Thanks


From my understanding (and what I've gotten on my letter) it looks like you just need to retain your candidate number. Then regularly check the mass.gov msp website and wait for announcement regarding the PFT. Once you see that you'll also need to prepare your actual application to bring too which is like 26 pages long, so it's a beast


----------



## 413cop

How do they decide who gets hired and who doesn’t? If two people both pass all stages of the hiring process, but one scored higher than the other, does it come down to score in the end?


----------



## 53019

413cop said:


> How do they decide who gets hired and who doesn't? If two people both pass all stages of the hiring process, but one scored higher than the other, does it come down to score in the end?


By hired I'm assuming you mean into the academy? I don't know that's a good question. I doubt it has anything to do with the initial test score, but that's my gut feeling.


----------



## ClintEastwood4Sheriff

413cop said:


> How do they decide who gets hired and who doesn't? If two people both pass all stages of the hiring process, but one scored higher than the other, does it come down to score in the end?


Yes, it comes down to score.


----------



## 53019

At this point I wonder how far down the list they've gone through. How many academies have come off that 2017 exam? I know the 84th is obviously off that, but was the 83rd off that exam as well? 

If that's the case then their probably dealing with a lot of the folks in the lower 90s mostly. I know I was a 93 and never expected a card, but here we are.


----------



## Jwing26

NewGuy1991 said:


> At this point I wonder how far down the list they've gone through. How many academies have come off that 2017 exam? I know the 84th is obviously off that, but was the 83rd off that exam as well?
> 
> If that's the case then their probably dealing with a lot of the folks in the lower 90s mostly. I know I was a 93 and never expected a card, but here we are.[/The 83rd wasn't off of this list. 84th and the 85th will be. Also heard rumors that they want to try and run an 86th off of this one as well.


----------



## 53019

Suddenly I'm not so worried about if the budget gets defeated by the State then. That's something to keep an eye on, but if they're going to try and squeeze 3 classes out of the 2017 exam that'd be music to my ears.


----------



## Jwing26

NewGuy1991 said:


> Suddenly I'm not so worried about if the budget gets defeated by the State then. That's something to keep an eye on, but if they're going to try and squeeze 3 classes out of the 2017 exam that'd be music to my ears.


That's the rumor, they are so short staffed. Also, the fact they are starting the process for the 85th while the 84th is still in progress looks like they want to get that third class off before the test expires in two years.


----------



## 53019

Jwing26 said:


> That's the rumor, they are so short staffed. Also, the fact they are starting the process for the 85th while the 84th is still in progress looks like they want to get that third class off before the test expires in two years.


Good point.


----------



## 53019

@aricmichael By the way, since this concerns you, just wanted to let you know. I called MSP HR today in Framingham to ask about the tattoo policy. You don't actually need the tattoos completely off until the start of the academy, so if you have tattoos in the initial hiring stage processes it's not a DQ. That being said I plan on getting mine off as soon as possible. At the very least it shows that you're taking things seriously in case you do get into the academy.


----------



## Jwing26

Anyone heard of how many responses they have received so far?


----------



## ClintEastwood4Sheriff

Jwing26 said:


> Anyone heard of how many responses they have received so far?


Probably 1000+

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwing26

ClintEastwood4Sheriff said:


> Probably 1000+
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, that sounds about right. Curious if they are going to send out another batch of letters.


----------



## Guest

aricmichael said:


> Hi everyone,
> I received a recruitment letter for the 85th RTT. I have a few questions that I'm hoping to get answered with some solutions to stream line the process. I'll start off with tattoos, when I was younger, I had gotten two forearm tattoos that are tasteful, as far as tattoos go. I've seen a few troopers myself with tattoos but I don't know the circumstances behind them.
> 
> My question is this, is it an auto DQ to have tattoos? I know departments have become lenient over the years but I don't want to assume. If need be I'll remove them, as I'm not looking to pass up a career on something so simple.
> 
> My other question is about vision standards. I recently took the boarder patrol vision test and passed. My vision per their results were 20/20 right 20/20 binocular and ¿20/60-100 left ? If memory serves me correctly. Is that a DQ or should I be all set?
> 
> Any other tips, advice and guidance is appreciated. I'm ready to put my nose to the grindstone and get a running start. Thank you!


The vision requirement testing allows for contacts and/or glasses. You need at least 20/200 or better so you'll be fine whether you need contacts/glasses or not.


----------



## Jwing26

780 guys scheduled for the PT test, feel like that is rather low. Also, with backgrounds I feel between these two phases a lot will be washed. Possibly more letters being sent out ??


----------



## ClintEastwood4Sheriff

Is the PT test conducted on a track (6 laps)? Or is it less laps around the academy building? I’ve read different answers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

ClintEastwood4Sheriff said:


> Is the PT test conducted on a track (6 laps)? Or is it less laps around the academy building? I've read different answers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure it's around the academy buildings. I don't think there's a track on academy property anyway. That would be way better though so you could track your pace and know if you need to turn it up or down.


----------



## Guest

Jwing26 said:


> 780 guys scheduled for the PT test, feel like that is rather low. Also, with backgrounds I feel between these two phases a lot will be washed. Possibly more letters being sent out ??


I was curious of that myself. I'm going to go with the PFT doing more damage than the background check.


----------



## ClintEastwood4Sheriff

jgraham11 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's around the academy buildings. I don't think there's a track on academy property anyway. That would be way better though so you could track your pace and know if you need to turn it up or down.


I hear that. I just ran 1.5 miles on a high school track in 12:18. I'd hope laps around a building wouldn't hurt my time too much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

ClintEastwood4Sheriff said:


> I hear that. I just ran 1.5 miles on a high school track in 12:18. I'd hope laps around a building wouldn't hurt my time too much.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I get the feeling it might be a bootleg 1.5 mile. I saw a YouTube video on VT State Police running the 1.5 all under 10 minutes, pre academy.. every single person. Granted we're talking about an entirely different agency, but make of that what you will.


----------



## TheSnowman

The run is conducted in the front parking lot of the academy. You’ll run around the parking lot a certain number of times. There will be some slight slopes but nothing crazy


----------



## Guest

TheSnowman said:


> The run is conducted in the front parking lot of the academy. You'll run around the parking lot a certain number of times. There will be some slight slopes but nothing crazy


You said you ran it before right? Would you say it's an actual 1.5?


----------



## aricmichael

Bit of a stupid question but I’m curious about the dress requirement. It says to “report” in a v neck and shorts and then goes on to say they “shall” wear a sweatshirt and sweatpants. This is basically saying show up in sweats, am I right?


----------



## TheSnowman

jgraham11 said:


> You said you ran it before right? Would you say it's an actual 1.5?


No I'd say it's about 1.49456788 miles. If I'm being exact. 


aricmichael said:


> Bit of a stupid question but I'm curious about the dress requirement. It says to "report" in a v neck and shorts and then goes on to say they "shall" wear a sweatshirt and sweatpants. This is basically saying show up in sweats, am I right?


If it's too hot they let you take off layers if you choose to. So wearing the sweats over the V-neck and shorts couldn't hurt. If they're doing things like last time they'll even give you a locker for a brief period where you can put your things before the run


----------



## Guest

TheSnowman said:


> No I'd say it's about 1.49456788 miles. If I'm being exact.


So you've never ran it, got it.


----------



## ClintEastwood4Sheriff

Around 800 scheduled to take the PT test in April. How many do you think will show and actually pass? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

ClintEastwood4Sheriff said:


> Around 800 scheduled to take the PT test in April. How many do you think will show and actually pass?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the majority of people will show up, but definitely not everybody. I feel like a lot of people who aren't so serious will wake up the day of and dread the drive out to New Braintree, others will get injured in their pre-training (shin splints!) some will inevitably just give up when it comes to breaking that 12:30 for the 1.5 mile. I'd say 8/10 people show up and half of them pass the PFT. That's just my opinion, who the hell really knows though.

I had asked in a separate thread if there are any April 4th runners in this forum, but nobody has responded. Curious how that went out there today.


----------



## ClintEastwood4Sheriff

jgraham11 said:


> I think the majority of people will show up, but definitely not everybody. I feel like a lot of people who aren't so serious will wake up the day of and dread the drive out to New Braintree, others will get injured in their pre-training (shin splints!) some will inevitably just give up when it comes to breaking that 12:30 for the 1.5 mile. I'd say 8/10 people show up and half of them pass the PFT. That's just my opinion, who the hell really knows though.
> 
> I had asked in a separate thread if there are any April 4th runners in this forum, but nobody has responded. Curious how that went out there today.


You're right. Who knows.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwing26

ClintEastwood4Sheriff said:


> You're right. Who knows.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I heard around 30 guys failed the run, but I guess they get one more shot later on in the month. I guess as of right now they are approved to graduate 100 guys. So they will probably invite 175-200 into the academy. In years past the number grew, so not sure if that will be the case this time around too.


----------



## ClintEastwood4Sheriff

Jwing26 said:


> I heard around 30 guys failed the run, but I guess they get one more shot later on in the month. I guess as of right now they are approved to graduate 100 guys. So they will probably invite 175-200 into the academy. In years past the number grew, so not sure if that will be the case this time around too.


100 guys seems low

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwing26

ClintEastwood4Sheriff said:


> 100 guys seems low
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, that's just what they told these guys apparently. But the 84th was supposed to be 100 then 160, and they ended up inviting 248 guys to the class and only 204 reported day 1. So maybe as it gets closer they get approved for more.


----------



## Guest

Jwing26 said:


> I heard around 30 guys failed the run, but I guess they get one more shot later on in the month. I guess as of right now they are approved to graduate 100 guys. So they will probably invite 175-200 into the academy. In years past the number grew, so not sure if that will be the case this time around too.


Yeah that's incredibly low. Especially now considering they need as many bodies as they can get, so not only is it low but it doesn't make much sense either.

I noticed alot of the 84th RTT guys are rescheduled for the 25th and 18th that's interesting. They were all originally scheduled to be there yesterday.


----------



## Jwing26

jgraham11 said:


> Yeah that's incredibly low. Especially now considering they need as many bodies as they can get, so not only is it low but it doesn't make much sense either.
> 
> I noticed alot of the 84th RTT guys are rescheduled for the 25th and 18th that's interesting. They were all originally scheduled to be there yesterday.





jgraham11 said:


> Yeah that's incredibly low. Especially now considering they need as many bodies as they can get, so not only is it low but it doesn't make much sense either.
> 
> I noticed alot of the 84th RTT guys are rescheduled for the 25th and 18th that's interesting. They were all originally scheduled to be there yesterday. Yeah, I mean those guys names will stay on the list until the test expires so maybe they just Scheduled them for the run by mistake, not sure. They definitely do need bodies. There were also rumors going around that they want to run a third class off of this list before it expires. It makes sense because it seems like they are trying to expedite this process. So an 86th might be in the works for the spring/summer of 2020.


----------



## Guest

I doubt it was by mistake because they updated the run today and up until yesterday alot of those 84th RTT guys were scheduled for April 4th. So either they're just posturing for some reason I couldn't explain or those 84th RTT guys didn't do so well in the run.

Some of the spaces in the 85th RTT list is insane, especially up top. It goes 85-0100, 85-0119, 85-0206. That's a lot of people who said no thanks..


----------



## Jwing26

jgraham11 said:


> I doubt it was by mistake because they updated the run today and up until yesterday alot of those 84th RTT guys were scheduled for April 4th. So either they're just posturing for some reason I couldn't explain or those 84th RTT guys didn't do so well in the run.
> 
> Some of the spaces in the 85th RTT list is insane, especially up top. It goes 85-0100, 85-0119, 85-0206. That's a lot of people who said no thanks..


Yeah, more will drop too between the run and backgrounds.


----------



## ClintEastwood4Sheriff

How many laps is it around the academy , 4? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Jwing26 said:


> Yeah, more will drop too between the run and backgrounds.


I'm wondering what part of the background gets people the most. I'm guessing a few DUI people who think it's no big deal. Can't imagine anyone with anything worse than that would go through all the trouble, but people are always surprising me.


----------



## ClintEastwood4Sheriff

jgraham11 said:


> I'm wondering what part of the background gets people the most. I'm guessing a few DUI people who think it's no big deal. Can't imagine anyone with anything worse than that would go through all the trouble, but people are always surprising me.


People not being honest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

ClintEastwood4Sheriff said:


> People not being honest.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can see people trying to sweep past cocaine or some serious drug use under the rug. Other than that though there's not much to lie on.


----------



## USMC120934

Would MSP disqualify you if you have an arrest record but we’re never convicted of a crime and charges were eventually dropped? Or do they just disqualify you of yoy have a past conviction


----------



## Treehouse413

jgraham11 said:


> I'm wondering what part of the background gets people the most. I'm guessing a few DUI people who think it's no big deal. Can't imagine anyone with anything worse than that would go through all the trouble, but people are always surprising me.


There's plenty of people on that have dui and other things. You'd be surprised.


----------



## Guest

Treehouse413 said:


> There's plenty of people on that have dui and other things. You'd be surprised.


On as in on the job? I don't know man, I have a hard time believing any trooper has anything like that on their record.


----------



## ClintEastwood4Sheriff

You’d be surprised. Honesty sets you free. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

USMC120934 said:


> Would MSP disqualify you if you have an arrest record but we're never convicted of a crime and charges were eventually dropped? Or do they just disqualify you of yoy have a past conviction


I mean it's definitely not going to help you. I would say it probably depends on what it is. If you were publicly intoxicated and had a little too much fun is one thing, but if you beat the shit out of your girlfriend then you're probably screwed.


----------



## Bloodhound

jgraham11 said:


> I'm wondering what part of the background gets people the most. I'm guessing a few DUI people who think it's no big deal. Can't imagine anyone with anything worse than that would go through all the trouble, but people are always surprising me.


The application packet is one part of the background. The psyche eval is another component that trips many up. Many things are asked that are not asked in the application.


----------



## ClintEastwood4Sheriff

Psych Evals are easy to me. Just be honest. I’ve done a few. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSnowman

ClintEastwood4Sheriff said:


> How many laps is it around the academy , 4?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Negative. Its 4 laps around the front parking lot. On the fourth Lap you run straight ahead to a parked car with its headlights on. I would strongly recommend that you start running on hills to get your body ready for the qualification run because there is a fairly steady incline on a part of the parking lot track that you will run on.

Also the new tattoo policy is you can't have tattoos on your face neck or hands. However, if you have tattoos on your arms, you are now aloud to cover them up with with a skin tone sleeve. The tattoos you have can not be offensive in nature. For those of you that dropped a lot money to get rid of your tattoos on your arms, congrats, you don't have to wear a cover up sleeve now.


----------



## Guest

TheSnowman said:


> Negative. Its 4 laps around the front parking lot. On the fourth Lap you run straight ahead to a parked car with its headlights on. I would strongly recommend that you start running on hills to get your body ready for the qualification run because there is a fairly steady incline on a part of the parking lot track that you will run on.
> 
> Also the new tattoo policy is you can't have tattoos on your face neck or hands. However, if you have tattoos on your arms, you are now aloud to cover them up with with a skin tone sleeve. The tattoos you have can not be offensive in nature. For those of you that dropped a lot money to get rid of your tattoos on your arms, congrats, you don't have to wear a cover up sleeve now.


Imagine showing up to New Braintree with a neck tattoo and thinking that's okay haha..


----------



## TheSnowman

jgraham11 said:


> Imagine showing up to New Braintree with a neck tattoo and thinking that's okay haha..


Imagine showing up to New Braintree without having all of your documents notarized. Yeah... there were people that actually showed without having all of their shit notarized and thought that it was okay.


----------



## Guest

TheSnowman said:


> Imagine showing up to New Braintree without having all of your documents notarized. Yeah... there were people that actually showed without having all of their shit notarized and thought that it was okay.


Unbelievable... suddenly i'm feeling a lot better about my chances.


----------



## Treehouse413

jgraham11 said:


> On as in on the job? I don't know man, I have a hard time believing any trooper has anything like that on their record.


Trust me I know 3 currently.


----------



## 53019

TheSnowman said:


> Negative. Its 4 laps around the front parking lot. On the fourth Lap you run straight ahead to a parked car with its headlights on. I would strongly recommend that you start running on hills to get your body ready for the qualification run because there is a fairly steady incline on a part of the parking lot track that you will run on.
> 
> Also the new tattoo policy is you can't have tattoos on your face neck or hands. However, if you have tattoos on your arms, you are now aloud to cover them up with with a skin tone sleeve. The tattoos you have can not be offensive in nature. For those of you that dropped a lot money to get rid of your tattoos on your arms, congrats, you don't have to wear a cover up sleeve now.


Well what does offensive mean? That's kind of a broad thing to say. What some people find offensive others won't.


----------



## TheSnowman

NewGuy1991 said:


> Well what does offensive mean? That's kind of a broad thing to say. What some people find offensive others won't.


One of the heads of the academy said exactly that to all of us before he inspected our tattoos. But I would imagine things like a swastika, dick, or a puss lips tattoo would be considered offensive If I had to guess.


jgraham11 said:


> Unbelievable... suddenly i'm feeling a lot better about my chances.


Honestly your chances are a lot better than you think. There were some people there that just said fuck it and quit. Not too many though maybe 2 people. There were others that had no business running the 1.5 miles and yet they will still have a second chance on the 25th I believe. I still think they'll fail. There were also others that were rolling their eyes and laughing at the DI's. Why those people even chose to be there in the first place is mind baffling. It was quite the sight to behold up in New Braintree this past Thursday.


----------



## TheSnowman

Treehouse413 said:


> Trust me I know 3 currently.


Wouldn't surprise me at all honestly. Scary part is these guys could potentially be my back up.


----------



## Guest

TheSnowman said:


> One of the heads of the academy said exactly that to all of us before he inspected our tattoos. But I would imagine things like a swastika, dick, or a puss lips tattoo would be considered offensive If I had to guess.
> 
> Honestly your chances are a lot better than you think. There were some people there that just said fuck it and quit. Not too many though maybe 2 people. There were others that had no business running the 1.5 miles and yet they will still have a second chance on the 25th I believe. I still think they'll fail. There were also others that were rolling their eyes and laughing at the DI's. Why those people even chose to be there in the first place is mind baffling. It was quite the sight to behold up in New Braintree this past Thursday.


What else do you do? They say to be there all day, so how do they fill the day up? You have the run, pushups/situps, tattoo inspection, but what else is there?


----------



## TheSnowman

jgraham11 said:


> What else do you do? They say to be there all day, so how do they fill the day up? You have the run, pushups/situps, tattoo inspection, but what else is there?


Your not there the whole day I got out at about 1 and that's all you will do. Also getting fingerprinted.


----------



## pahapoika

TheSnowman said:


> Wouldn't surprise me at all honestly. Scary part is these guys could potentially be my back up.


The only difference those guys they didn't have enough juice to get bailed out. Would rather work with a honest street kid that's been in a few scrapes then someone who hasn't had their nose bloodied..

The being said sounds pretty appalling the list of candidates the SP has to choose from.


----------



## Danusmc0321

TheSnowman said:


> Wouldn't surprise me at all honestly. Scary part is these guys could potentially be my back up.


You are so far away from even having backup, why don't you just worry about yourself instead of shitting on anyone who's completed the process and been doing the job for years. We love the "I'm better then you" attitude from boots...and your not even a boot your just a potential boot.


----------



## Guest

I was reading it's something like 1.5 million in the US get pulled over every year for a DUI. So obviously it's common, 9/10 people have probably done it at some point even if they don't want to admit it.. so should it be a DQing factor with those stats in mind? I'm not so sure.. still better to not have in on your record though.


----------



## Goose

NewGuy1991 said:


> Well what does offensive mean? That's kind of a broad thing to say. What some people find offensive others won't.


If you have a tattoo about someone else's mom, that would probably be offensive.


----------



## 53019

Goose said:


> If you have a tattoo about someone else's mom, that would probably be offensive.


So the pinup of my neighbors wife is a no-go? Well shit..


----------



## TheSnowman

pahapoika said:


> The only difference those guys they didn't have enough juice to get bailed out. Would rather work with a honest street kid that's been in a few scrapes then someone who hasn't had their nose bloodied..
> 
> The being said sounds pretty appalling the list of candidates the SP has to choose from.


Didn't think about it like that. I guess I agree with you.


Danusmc0321 said:


> You are so far away from even having backup, why don't you just worry about yourself instead of shitting on anyone who's completed the process and been doing the job for years. We love the "I'm better then you" attitude from boots...and your not even a boot your just a potential boot.


I don't recall shitting on anyone. All I said was that it's scary to think back up might be someone that has a DUI in their background. Then I remembered another trooper that had drug dealing in her past and thought it might not be such a bad thing to have someone with a DUI. Or even A/B for that matter.
Also, I have no idea what the fuck a boot even is. If you mean prospective employee then yeah I guess I'm that.


----------



## Danusmc0321

TheSnowman said:


> Didn't think about it like that. I guess I agree with you.
> 
> I don't recall shitting on anyone. All I said was that it's scary to think back up might be someone that has a DUI in their background. Then I remembered another trooper that had drug dealing in her past and thought it might not be such a bad thing to have someone with a DUI. Or even A/B for that matter.
> Also, I have no idea what the fuck a boot even is. If you mean prospective employee then yeah I guess I'm that.


That's because you don't know what your talking about, if you don't know what the word boot mean, you have no background in the police or military, to be complaining about anyone else who's been through it. Your telling everyone, that YOU who's never been a cop, is worried about people on the job, who ARE cops of them being your backup, because your some gods gift who is worthy of judging who you want coming to your rescue. You have no clue what your in for, I called you out because this isn't the first time your ran your mouth on here, If you "don't recall". If you do make it to the academy, we will see who is worthy of being who's backup. I can tell you from experience, which is more than I can say for you, that I would rather have a discipled, senior guy, with a past, than a snot nosed pampered puke of a new jack kid with no experience as my backup.


----------



## TheSnowman

Danusmc0321 said:


> That's because you don't know what your talking about, if you don't know what the word boot mean, you have no background in the police or military, to be complaining about anyone else who's been through it. Your telling everyone, that YOU who's never been a cop, is worried about people on the job, who ARE cops of them being your backup, because your some gods gift who is worthy of judging who you want coming to your rescue. You have no clue what your in for, I called you out because this isn't the first time your ran your mouth on here, If you "don't recall". If you do make it to the academy, we will see who is worthy of being who's backup. I can tell you from experience, which is more than I can say for you, that I would rather have a discipled, senior guy, with a past, than a snot nosed pampered puke of a new jack kid with no experience as my backup.


You sound angry friend. Did you need to talk about it? It's okay. Are they over working you over there at MSP?


----------



## Danusmc0321

I don’t like seeing entitled, millennial mouth pieces like you, with zero knowledge but a lot of opinions coming on the job, you make the job worse not better. So maybe you should find another line of work.


----------



## AB7

Snowman, I’m pretty sure the point he’s trying to make is that it doesn’t make you a good person to have a spotless criminal record, just as having a few marks on your record doesn’t immediately make you a bad person. Or qualified to support your fellow officer. 

People come from all walks of life to become police officers and nobody is perfect.


----------



## TheSnowman

Danusmc0321 said:


> I don't like seeing entitled, millennial mouth pieces like you, with zero knowledge but a lot of opinions coming on the job, you make the job worse not better. So maybe you should find another line of work.


Thank you for sharing Dan. And I apologize if I triggered you by saying I'd be concerned about having someone with a DUI on their record become a cop, that was wrong of me. This is safe space thread where no one should feel triggered.

Oh and when I graduate from the State Police academy, and rest assured I will. I will be sure to bring down a box of doughnuts to your barracks and we can hash out our differences over those doughnuts. I hope you like Krispy Kreme and if not too damn bad. I'll eat the box myself.


----------



## TheSnowman

AB7 said:


> Snowman, I'm pretty sure the point he's trying to make is that it doesn't make you a good person to have a spotless criminal record, just as having a few marks on your record doesn't immediately make you a bad person. Or qualified to support your fellow officer.
> 
> People come from all walks of life to become police officers and nobody is perfect.


Thanks I got it.


----------



## Treehouse413

TheSnowman said:


> You sound angry friend. Did you need to talk about it? It's okay. Are they over working you over there at MSP?


Kinda ballsy there for a perspective recruit. Just saying.


----------



## Danusmc0321

Sounds like a threat. Big claims and small threats. Someone going through a process of an academy that hasn’t even been approved or funded yet. Here’s a real claim for you, I wouldn’t be so sure about your graduation.


----------



## HistoryHound

TheSnowman said:


> Didn't think about it like that. I guess I agree with you.
> 
> I don't recall shitting on anyone. All I said was that it's scary to think back up might be someone that has a DUI in their background. Then I remembered another trooper that had drug dealing in her past and thought it might not be such a bad thing to have someone with a DUI. Or even A/B for that matter.
> Also, I have no idea what the fuck a boot even is. If you mean prospective employee then yeah I guess I'm that.


You should probably learn to listen more, talk less or in this case read more, type less. Seriously, the right to reamin silent isn't just for people under arrest. You seem to forget a lot of things so you probably don't recall making a comment in another thread about being happy you're not a cop*. I say this with every bit of sincerity in my heart, you're not the only one who's happy about that.

I'm happy that everything is so black and white for you and that you have apparently never made a mistake in your life. I don't drive if I drink, but that doesn't make me a saint. A lot of people get behind the wheel after having one or two and they're fine. A lot of people get behind the wheel after having far too many because they don't give shit. Then there are the people who have a few, think they're fine and find out the hard way that they really aren't. We have a family friend who is in that last category. He was at a party and had a few. He said he felt fine and people that were there said he looked fine. The breathalyzer at the checkpoint he went through said differently. It doesn't make him a criminal or an asshole. It makes him someone who made a mistake. If you can't understand that people make mistakes and figure out that all mistakes aren't equally severe; then, you don't have the judgement to be a cop.

*I don't remember the exact quote, but if you want to be a little prick about it I'll go find it.


----------



## pd12cl

TheSnowman said:


> Thanks I got it.


I have a feeling if this class ever happens you'll be a favorite amount the DI's... good luck


----------



## Guest

pd12cl said:


> I have a feeling if this class ever happens you'll be a favorite amount the DI's... good luck


Be surprising if it didn't happen with them needing bodies.


----------



## pahapoika

No hard feelings Snowman. Not ragging on you. Just trying to offer a different perspective for young guy coming into the field.

Had couple co-workers pretty crazy off the job., but you wouldn't want anyone else watching your back.

Then we had a supervisor used to walk around like John Wayne . Turns out he was a child molester. 

The bad seeds always go down in flames . Just a matter of time


----------



## USAF3424

I wouldn’t even feed into this idiot. If by some miracle he makes it on the job I guarantee hes a coward. We all know the type.


----------



## ClintEastwood4Sheriff

Plenty of Police Officers and Troopers are on the job w/ misdemeanors etc. 

Disclose any and all information and you should be okay. Integrity is the wheel that is supposed to run this job. 

I’d rather the candidate who maybe had a rougher childhood or upbringing than the cookie cutter candidate who has ZERO life experience. Just my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 38bigblock

I guess I’m just surprised to see someone who’s a candidate shit talking a guy who’s been on for YEARS telling him he’s going to “hash it out” at HIS barracks. Holy shit. Can I come watch the 85th’s day 1 when they say “who every the fuck “Snowman” is, POST” ?? 

I’m not a trooper, but I’ve worked with enough to know that the MSP is it’s own breed, and you have to earn your right to TALK to other troopers. Its very odd. Never the less.. Snowman, if your serious about joining this agency, an your actually going though this process, I would do a 180, and go from talking to listening. Maybeeeee even delete your profile. Your just digging a deeper hole man. 

Based off of what I just read and my experience, guys would back you up, and that’s because it’s the right thing to do. I wouldn’t be expecting an invite for a drink after shift, hell or even a “what are you doing for dinner” with that attitude / mentality. This is all assuming you even get a spot at the ACADEMY, and GRADUATE.


----------



## triplethreat

NewGuy1991 said:


> At this point I wonder how far down the list they've gone through. How many academies have come off that 2017 exam? I know the 84th is obviously off that, but was the 83rd off that exam as well?
> 
> If that's the case then their probably dealing with a lot of the folks in the lower 90s mostly. I know I was a 93 and never expected a card, but here we are.


Just out of curiosity, do you know what your eligibilty number is? That way I can compare. I think I got a 92. Unfortunately, I moved a year ago and forgot to update my address on here until now. Hope I didn't miss anything.


----------



## Guest

38bigblock said:


> I guess I'm just surprised to see someone who's a candidate shit talking a guy who's been on for YEARS telling him he's going to "hash it out" at HIS barracks. Holy shit. Can I come watch the 85th's day 1 when they say "who every the fuck "Snowman" is, POST" ??
> 
> I'm not a trooper, but I've worked with enough to know that the MSP is it's own breed, and you have to earn your right to TALK to other troopers. Its very odd. Never the less.. Snowman, if your serious about joining this agency, an your actually going though this process, I would do a 180, and go from talking to listening. Maybeeeee even delete your profile. Your just digging a deeper hole man.
> 
> Based off of what I just read and my experience, guys would back you up, and that's because it's the right thing to do. I wouldn't be expecting an invite for a drink after shift, hell or even a "what are you doing for dinner" with that attitude / mentality. This is all assuming you even get a spot at the ACADEMY, and GRADUATE.


I've seen that first hand too, some Troopers almost seem to ignore other Troopers. It is interesting to see, there seems to be a real hierarchy with them more than just your title.


----------



## iu413

TheSnowman said:


> Imagine showing up to New Braintree without having all of your documents notarized. Yeah... there were people that actually showed without having all of their shit notarized and thought that it was okay.


on the physical fitness reporting date post dated 3/27, it lists the things that you must bring with you to your physical fitness date, i didn't see on there that anything has to be notarized, i might have missed something on the application itself, could you tell me what you got notarized yourself?


----------



## ClintEastwood4Sheriff

iu413 said:


> on the physical fitness reporting date post dated 3/27, it lists the things that you must bring with you to your physical fitness date, i didn't see on there that anything has to be notarized, i might have missed something on the application itself, could you tell me what you got notarized yourself?


The pages that are required to be notarized...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

iu413 said:


> on the physical fitness reporting date post dated 3/27, it lists the things that you must bring with you to your physical fitness date, i didn't see on there that anything has to be notarized, i might have missed something on the application itself, could you tell me what you got notarized yourself?


Cmon dude really?..

Are they letting you come back?


----------



## iu413

i


jgraham11 said:


> Cmon dude really?..
> 
> Are they letting you come back?


i'm going thursday i just saw the pages i need notarized, finished the application so long ago i forgot there was that last step, thanks for the reminder guys


----------



## Guest

Another batch of candidates heading out to New Braintree today for the PFT.


----------



## 38bigblock

Goodluck-


----------



## 53019

More cards were sent out on April 12th for a 2nd group that will have their PFT's in May for the 85th RTT. That's interesting considering they're only looking to graduate 100 people for the 85th RTT.


----------



## 38bigblock

170


----------



## 53019

38bigblock said:


> 170


Heard 100 from the major when I went for my run.


----------



## 38bigblock

I’m not in the process, but I’ve heard 170 from multiple sources. Maybe I’m wrong though, idk. The common sense factor tells me it’s more than 100, without the hearsay.


----------



## 53019

38bigblock said:


> I'm not in the process, but I've heard 170 from multiple sources. Maybe I'm wrong though, idk. The common sense factor tells me it's more than 100, without the hearsay.


Well yeah, believe me when I heard 100 I was surprised. I'm fairly sure that would be the smallest class in a long long time if it ends up being the case.

Plus with this 2nd batch of cards being sent out a few days ago it's seems unlikely it would stay at that number.


----------



## 38bigblock

Exactly, they need to hire a good amount of troopers ASAP


----------



## unexpo

Interesting if they sent out more cards, I wonder what score they went down to now?

Also I heard recently that they want to put on 1 class per year for the foreseeable future....


----------



## Guest

They sent out a second round of cards?! There running through a shitload of people to see who gets in this RTT.



unexpo said:


> Interesting if they sent out more cards, I wonder what score they went down to now?
> 
> Also I heard recently that they want to put on 1 class per year for the foreseeable future....


The cards that were sent out originally said the score went down to 89.15.. so if I were to guess they're going down to 87, maybe 86 range. Anything lower than that would be unlikely.


----------



## gb1611

Question: If you were a candidate for the 85th but do not make it into the academy (say you pass everything but there is not enough spots for you or fail the run or something) will you get a letter for the 86th? I see a lot of people thinking they will be using the 2017 test again, but they would have to dip into the low 80's- and im not even sure how you can score in the low 80's on that test...


----------



## TheSnowman

jgraham11 said:


> They sent out a second round of cards?! There running through a shitload of people to see who gets in this RTT.
> 
> The cards that were sent out originally said the score went down to 89.15.. so if I were to guess they're going down to 87, maybe 86 range. Anything lower than that would be unlikely.


Unlikely? Nah. If they get funding for a bigger class, which it looks like they already did, then you can be sure as shit they will send out more letters to lower scorers. Sounds like they are really feeling the attrition right now, especially if they are looking to have one class every year.


----------



## Guest

gb1611 said:


> Question: If you were a candidate for the 85th but do not make it into the academy (say you pass everything but there is not enough spots for you or fail the run or something) will you get a letter for the 86th? I see a lot of people thinking they will be using the 2017 test again, but they would have to dip into the low 80's- and im not even sure how you can score in the low 80's on that test...


Well if you believe the rumors they want a 3rd class from that 2017 test then yes, they'd be pulling off that exam. The test was scored differently compared to previous CS exams. I personally never saw so many people saying they scored below 90s so there's something to say about that.


----------



## MassLeo20

Roughly 30 recruits failed their first attempt at the run this past Thursday. 122 showed up for testing


----------



## 53019

MassLeo20 said:


> Roughly 30 recruits failed their first attempt at the run this past Thursday. 122 showed up for testing


I saw 3-4 walk out and just leave. As for the ones who failed I lost count when they all got called up to the table in the gym. 30 seems about right.


----------



## TheSnowman

Your guys experiences sounds similar to mine. There might have been a little less failures from the run than 30 in my group. A lot of the people I went with were deferments from the 84th or 83rd so they new what to expect for the run which is why there might have been a little less run failures.

In addition to the the people that showed up and walked out, I’m willing to bet there were even some that didn’t even bother showing up. In other words there were people that sent in their interest selection forms as an affirmative that they would show and up and just didn’t lol. 

If you notice on that new document, the major puts the word “interest” in quotations. Basically he’s saying there are some people that are full of shit and won’t show up for the run but will still send their form in as yes. Maybe I’m reading too much into it but it made me laugh to see the word “interest” in quotations.


----------



## Guest

I want to hear from some people who do the run this Thursday. See if the major says anything new about how they sent a second round of cards out. They can't possibly be sending out a second round of cards with the intention of 100 graduates planned. Something must have happened in the State house with the budget.


----------



## j809

USMC120934 said:


> Would MSP disqualify you if you have an arrest record but we're never convicted of a crime and charges were eventually dropped? Or do they just disqualify you of yoy have a past conviction


It all depends on how big your dime is

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSnowman

It would appear budget talks are underway...
Critics blast closed-door Massachusetts state budget deliberations - Boston Herald


----------



## Guest

They added 71 million to the budget? Hmmm, I wonder what that could be going to...


----------



## CCCSD

Better BJs..?


----------



## Bananaman

jgraham11 said:


> I want to hear from some people who do the run this Thursday. See if the major says anything new about how they sent a second round of cards out. They can't possibly be sending out a second round of cards with the intention of 100 graduates planned. Something must have happened in the State house with the budget.


They're hoping to graduate 180.


----------



## iu413

Bananaman said:


> They're hoping to graduate 180.


is that what the major said at the last test date?


----------



## TheSnowman

CCCSD said:


> Better BJs..?


Better oral communication skills


----------



## Guest

iu413 said:


> is that what the major said at the last test date?


Nope, he's been saying 100 for the past 3 weeks, but if Bananaman was out there on the 25th then maybe he's finally changed the number. 100 never really made sense..


----------



## aricmichael

He was talking about an 86th when I was there..


----------



## TheSnowman

aricmichael said:


> He was talking about an 86th when I was there..


Well that pretty much confirms the rumor that they are looking to put a class through every year. I guess the reason the major was mentioning the 86th to you guys was because some of you might not make the 85th because your group is kind of low on the list.

Either way they have a lot of rebuilding to do in the next few years and with their plan of putting on a class through every year, it wouldn't surprise me if they exhaust the main list. Never thought I'd say this but It's a good time to be on the MSP list no matter how low you scored.


----------



## Guest

aricmichael said:


> He was talking about an 86th when I was there..


Assuming the 85th starts in September then the academy would be occupied until Feb/March of 2020. So they basically just had the April 25th group come out for an academy that could start a year away at the very earliest. And now all these second round of letters would be for the 86th too.

Wouldn't shock me if they expedited the process for the 85th RTT.


----------



## 53019

I ran on the third Thursday (18th). He didn't mention anything about the 86th RTT when I was there. I look at that as a positive though if they are mentioning that. If for some reason people who ran on the two later April dates don't get the 85th RTT nod then the 86th looks possible. Makes sense really cause the MSP wasn't on the 2019 CS exam right?

So if they weren't they're not going to wait until 2021 to have that exam and then wait for scores. It is crazy to think they could have 3 RTT's off of one exam though.


----------



## TheSnowman

Bananaman said:


> They're hoping to graduate 180.


180 huh? How reliable is that info. Did the info come from the same DI that gave you the September academy start date?


----------



## Jwing26

TheSnowman said:


> 180 huh? How reliable is that info. Did the info come from the same DI that gave you the September academy start date?


There's know way of knowing what "run group" is going to make it in or how many in total are going to make in this one or the next one. It all depends on the funding which just got approved in the house (with an additional 71 mil being added) so that's all good and how many people fail certain parts of the process. There are too many factors that come into play. But if I were to bet, that 100 number will go up as it gets closer to the start date.


----------



## 38bigblock

“Boston Herald“


----------



## Guest

Jwing26 said:


> There's know way of knowing what "run group" is going to make it in or how many in total are going to make in this one or the next one. It all depends on the funding which just got approved in the house (with an additional 71 mil being added) so that's all good and how many people fail certain parts of the process. There are too many factors that come into play. But if I were to bet, that 100 number will go up as it gets closer to the start date.


Put it this way, I believe 180 more than I believe 100. I would put money on it landing somewhere right in the middle when it's all said and done.

Not sure what you mean by not knowing which run group will make it. I would assume people who ran on say April 4th have a better chance than someone who just ran on the 25th.


----------



## Jwing26

jgraham11 said:


> Put it this way, I believe 180 more than I believe 100. I would put money on it landing somewhere right in the middle when it's all said and done.
> 
> Not sure what you mean by not knowing which run group will make it. I would assume people who ran on say April 4th have a better chance than someone who just ran on the 25th.


I agree it will be more then 100, and yeah as far as the first run date compared to the end of the month, sure. But there's more to the process then the run test.


----------



## Guest

Jwing26 said:


> I agree it will be more then 100, and yeah as far as the first run date compared to the end of the month, sure. But there's more to the process then the run test.


Of course, from what I remember hearing when I went for my run next up in the process would be the psych evaluation, followed by medical and then they dive into the background check more. Do they use MMPI for the psych evaluation?

Can't wait to see some of those MMPI questions like "Your TV talks to you (T/F)" or "Your dog tells you to hurt people? (T/F)"


----------



## iu413

TheSnowman said:


> 180 huh? How reliable is that info. Did the info come from the same DI that gave you the September academy start date?


The major said september academy start date was their goal when i was there on the 11th, and he also said it'd be around 100 graduating class. I'm sure numbers and dates will change so who knows


----------



## Guest

iu413 said:


> The major said september academy start date was their goal when i was there on the 11th, and he also said it'd be around 100 graduating class. I'm sure numbers and dates will change so who knows


No way with how things are looking the start date changes. I'd be willing to bet the house that I don't own on that.


----------



## iu413

jgraham11 said:


> No way with how things are looking the start date changes. I'd be willing to bet the house that I don't own on that.


Haha it seems like a lot of things to finalize in just 4 more months but he did say that was the goal, that's a fact. How likely or unlikely that is is up for debate


----------



## AndyD39

jgraham11 said:


> What else do you do? They say to be there all day, so how do they fill the day up? You have the run, pushups/situps, tattoo inspection, but what else is there?


I also would like to know what else the goes on during the physical assessment? I thought there were a bunch of events besides the run such as the Obstacle Course, The Trigger Pull Event, The Separation Event, and The Dummy Drag. Does this still go on? 
I'm part of the second group running in May


----------



## Bananaman

TheSnowman said:


> 180 huh? How reliable is that info. Did the info come from the same DI that gave you the September academy start date?


Of course not, he didn't know. This came directly from the colonel when we went to see Avengers Endgame together.


----------



## TheSnowman

Bananaman said:


> Of course not, he didn't know. This came directly from the colonel when we went to see Avengers Endgame together.


Persistent one aren't you? It's a good quality to have.


----------



## 53019

AndyD39 said:


> I also would like to know what else the goes on during the physical assessment? I thought there were a bunch of events besides the run such as the Obstacle Course, The Trigger Pull Event, The Separation Event, and The Dummy Drag. Does this still go on?
> I'm part of the second group running in May


There's no obstacle course.. at least not on the day you go for your PFT. You run, pushups/situps, photos, fingerprints and then you're done more or less.


----------



## gb1611

So If im an 85th candidate but dont make it in based on having a high number, I will receive another candidate letter for the 86th? (if its from the 2017 list)


----------



## Guest

gb1611 said:


> So If im an 85th candidate but dont make it in based on having a high number, I will receive another candidate letter for the 86th? (if its from the 2017 list)


The next time MSP is on a civil service exam is 2021. Can't imagine them waiting for that one to put another class through.

I'm not entirely sure what they're trying to accomplish by having a second group of runners come out for May. They may just want a huge applicant pool to select from for the 85th, they might want to see what the candidate pool would look like for an 86th. No clue.


----------



## unexpo

gb1611 said:


> So If im an 85th candidate but dont make it in based on having a high number, I will receive another candidate letter for the 86th? (if its from the 2017 list)


I'm also wondering this


----------



## unexpo

jgraham11 said:


> The next time MSP is on a civil service exam is 2021. Can't imagine them waiting for that one to put another class through.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure what they're trying to accomplish by having a second group of runners come out for May. They may just want a huge applicant pool to select from for the 85th, they might want to see what the candidate pool would look like for an 86th. No clue.


Too many failures from what I heard. FYI they sent out an additional 600 letters on April 12, so that's 2200 letters total to get a class of 150


----------



## triplethreat

AndyD39 said:


> I also would like to know what else the goes on during the physical assessment? I thought there were a bunch of events besides the run such as the Obstacle Course, The Trigger Pull Event, The Separation Event, and The Dummy Drag. Does this still go on?
> I'm part of the second group running in May


To my understanding the standards change effective prior to July 1st. There is no longer a dummy drag but more so Cooper Standards for sit ups, running, push ups etc.


----------



## Guest

triplethreat said:


> To my understanding the standards change effective prior to July 1st. There is no longer a dummy drag but more so Cooper Standards for sit ups, running, push ups etc.


They don't even fail you on push up and sit ups. You'll get an earful if you can't do a good amount though. Really all you have to do is run under the time. And oh yeah don't look around too much. Can't tell you how many times the phrase "Stop looking around!!!" Is yelled.


----------



## triplethreat

Does anyone know if females HAVE to do the modified push ups?


----------



## Guest

triplethreat said:


> Does anyone know if females HAVE to do the modified push ups?


I'm not sure what you mean entirely. Both male and female do the same style push-ups. Just traditional, nothing special to them. I wouldn't lose sleep over the push-ups. Like I said they don't fail you on them. Just make sure your partner who's keeping count isn't a jealous asshole.


----------



## Clydon94

If they have an 86th next year any guess on what numbers they will make it down to?


----------



## 38bigblock

1 more, because I just declined. I wish you all the best of luck, hope to see the 85th graduate at 100%


----------



## Jwing26

unexpo said:


> Too many failures from what I heard. FYI they sent out an additional 600 letters on April 12, so that's 2200 letters total to get a class of 150


That might be in total the amount of letters they sent out, but from the first wave of letters they received a little less then 800 letters, if they sent out 600 this time for 4/12 my guess they will probably get back 4-500 maybe.


----------



## 02136colonel

triplethreat said:


> To my understanding the standards change effective prior to July 1st. There is no longer a dummy drag but more so Cooper Standards for sit ups, running, push ups etc.


My understanding is that the change taking effect July 1 will affect local PD hiring more than MSP, and the obstacle course isn't going away. Currently, HRD uses an obstacle course to determine eligibility for Police employment. MSP uses their own physical standards, which are discussed in this thread. Beginning July 1, MPTC will require passing Cooper standards for academy admissions, making it a de facto requirement for municipal police employment (again not really affecting MSP because the SPA is not regulated by MPTC). Therefore, beginning 7/1, municipal police recruits will need to pass the obstacle course to be hired, and Cooper standards to enroll in an academy.


----------



## Guest

Jwing26 said:


> That might be in total the amount of letters they sent out, but from the first wave of letters they received a little less then 800 letters, if they sent out 600 this time for 4/12 my guess they will probably get back 4-500 maybe.


Spot on. The day I went for my run on paper there were 180 something people who were supposed to show up. It ended up being in the 120s or 130s.


----------



## Jwing26

jgraham11 said:


> Spot on. The day I went for my run on paper there were 180 something people who were supposed to show up. It ended up being in the 120s or 130s.


Yeah, I was hearing that was the common trend, roughly 30-40 people not showing up, and on top of that another 20-30 failing the run. Thats not even counting the background investigations that's going to was a lot too. So I would assume that's why the sent out that second batch of letters.


----------



## Guest

Jwing26 said:


> Yeah, I was hearing that was the common trend, roughly 30-40 people not showing up, and on top of that another 20-30 failing the run. Thats not even counting the background investigations that's going to was a lot too. So I would assume that's why the sent out that second batch of letters.


Not so sure about the background part. I'm fairly sure they don't even start that until after the psychology evaluation. I can even remember either the major or commandant making a similar statement when speaking.


----------



## TheSnowman

38bigblock said:


> 1 more, because I just declined. I wish you all the best of luck, hope to see the 85th graduate at 100%


Awwww what happened buddy? Did one of the DI's say something to hurt your feelings?


----------



## 38bigblock

TheSnowman said:


> Awwww what happened buddy? Did one of the DI's say something to hurt your feelings?


Yeah, you nailed it bro. Lol


----------



## Bananaman

TheSnowman said:


> Awwww what happened buddy? Did one of the DI's say something to hurt your feelings?


No one seems to be taking your bait.


----------



## unexpo

unexpo said:


> I'm also wondering this


My thoughts on this are that if you are involved in the process at any point, and don't make it into the academy, then you have not satisfied all of the requirements of the selection process as laid out in the candidate letter. If that happens then it will be considered a voluntary withdrawal from the selection process, and your name would be removed from the 2017 Initial Enlistment Eligibility List.

So to answer your and my question, no you would not receive another candidate letter for the 86th. Just my interpretation of the candidate letter though...


----------



## Guest

unexpo said:


> My thoughts on this are that if you are involved in the process at any point, and don't make it into the academy, then you have not satisfied all of the requirements of the selection process as laid out in the candidate letter. If that happens then it will be considered a voluntary withdrawal from the selection process, and your name would be removed from the 2017 Initial Enlistment Eligibility List.
> 
> So to answer your and my question, no you would not receive another candidate letter for the 86th. Just my interpretation of the candidate letter though...


Well it wouldn't be voluntary if you don't satisfy a requirement. If you don't show up to a requirement that would fall under a voluntary withdrawal. If you don't satisfy a requirement you're just straight up taken out of the process.


----------



## 413cop

Any idea when the next phase of the process will begin? Will they wait for the second group of letters to finish their run before scheduling guys who received letters in the first batch? Or will guys in the first batch go first?


----------



## Guest

413cop said:


> Any idea when the next phase of the process will begin? Will they wait for the second group of letters to finish their run before scheduling guys who received letters in the first batch? Or will guys in the first batch go first?


This is a guess, but since it's already May and we haven't gotten an update I'd think they'll just wait till the May runners finish up. That'll give them 3 full months to do a psych eval, medical eval and the background check.


----------



## 413cop

I wouldn’t be surprised if they’ve already started doing Backround’s on some of those who have passed the run. That way they don’t waste money on Medicals/psych Evals


----------



## Guest

413cop said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they've already started doing Backround's on some of those who have passed the run. That way they don't waste money on Medicals/psych Evals


Well from what I remember hearing that's not the order they do it in. Look at it from the other perspective too though.. they do all that background and leg work only to find out someone isn't medically fit or psychologically fit.. Then they just had some trooper or background investigator waste time and money for nothing.


----------



## 413cop

Yeah who knows. I can understand both sides


----------



## 38bigblock

Anyone know how many they have off the original batch of cards?


----------



## 53019

38bigblock said:


> Anyone know how many they have off the original batch of cards?


The cards sent out in February you mean? I think around 800-900. Not too sure. If you have the time you could just count them up on the website.


----------



## 38bigblock

NewGuy1991 said:


> The cards sent out in February you mean? I think around 800-900. Not too sure. If you have the time you could just count them up on the website.


I didn't know you could do that, thank you


----------



## 53019

38bigblock said:


> I didn't know you could do that, thank you


Yeah you can just go to the mass.gov/msp site, go on physical fitness reporting dates and there's all the people who reported in April. That's who accepted the cards, if you meant how many they sent out in general I don't know. The very lowest they went was down to 85-1500 something, so probably around 1500-1600 total.

And now they've got more cards for people running in May. A lot of people are getting a crack at this 85th RTT.. or 86th


----------



## Rock

A little advice from a blast from the past. If you have a shot at the 85th then get off this site. They monitor it. Don't believe me? Keep typing. 

That is all. Carry on


----------



## RodneyFarva

Rock said:


> A little advice from a blast from the past. If you have a shot at the 85th then get off this site. They monitor it. Don't believe me? Keep typing.
> 
> That is all. Carry on


No joke they can find a comment you made from 15 years ago from a BS email behind a VPN Firewall on a PC in a public library.

...Considering recent events let that sink in.


----------



## unexpo

Looks like about 285/600 people replied back that they were interested from the second wave of cards.... The fitness assessment schedule was updated today


----------



## 38bigblock

Do run failures get a second chance? Asking for a friend


----------



## Treehouse413

Yes


38bigblock said:


> Do run failures get a second chance? Asking for a friend


----------

